# Graphics Contest #5 - Faerie Tail - Voting Thread



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

The voting will run for 7 days.

Original:











#1.) 









#2.) 









#3.) 









#4.) 









#5.) 









#6.) 









#7.) 









#8.)


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I see that someone didn't follow the rules and used a different host for their picture. Theirs isn't showing up.  EDIT: Voted for #1 -- it's just awesome.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

I can see all the entries


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I can too...now. #s 1-4 were red xs before.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I forgot to host my pic with catforum......  
I have never used it before. Sorry...


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

ForJazz said:


> I see that someone didn't follow the rules and used a different host for their picture. Theirs isn't showing up.  EDIT: Voted for #1 -- it's just awesome.


Most didn't follow that direction. It was mainly there to cover my butt. So I figured if their photo didn't show up for a while then it was their problem, not mine. :wink:


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

I just figured that being everyone else had hosted theirs on photobucket at that time, I would do mine there too so if it went down they would all go down


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Padunk said:


> ForJazz said:
> 
> 
> > I see that someone didn't follow the rules and used a different host for their picture. Theirs isn't showing up.  EDIT: Voted for #1 -- it's just awesome.
> ...


Good job Rob! You're such a sharp cookie. And you're absolutely right, ya snooze ya lose.  

People...c'mon...FREE UNLIMITED GALLERY!!! You're already signed up as a member here...might as well take advantage of all the perks!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

I never really mention who I vote for but I just wanted to say that this has been the toughest one for me to decide.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Everyone did a wonderful job...
the pic was beautiful to begin with especially!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Still a few more days left... and the voting is pretty close.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I love how in each design the eyes have something in them that is drawn to the background (the same shade of blue or green as it is predominantly).
Congratulations to all the entries - you are all winners in my eyes. All of them could individually fit a certain mood or season. Great talent!








p.s. don't let the cats loose or there'll be no applause :wink


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Looks like #8 won? Congrats!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Yep, #8

Congrats.


----------

